# 1500w + Flowering Under 5 LED Grow Lights With Multiple Marijuana Strains



## theAardvark (Oct 16, 2012)

How's it going marijuanapassion  

Its the aardvark here and now that I started my flowering cycle I wanted to start posting my flower updates and grow journal here for everyone to check out. I have video updates documenting the veg cycles for those interested as well however I will be posting the flower update pics here each week and currently have some solid strains that I am growing.




In flower I have:

Blackwater
Jackpot Royale
Jedi Kush

In veg I have:

Lady Berry Kush
Kushy Haze
Aardvarks Mix

In aero cloner I have:
blackwater clones
jedi kush clones
jackpot royal clones



I am growing under 5 different LED flowering panels that all run right around 300 watts a piece. For more background on the lights I am using feel free to checkout the youtube.com/ledgrowshows :icon_smile: which will also let you checkout live video updates as well as kill a watt meter readings for the different led panels that I am growing with.

I will be attaching more pictures including pics of the setups, the lights, different plant shots and will continue updating my grow journal here weekly but odds are two or more times a week especially as the flowering cycle progresses.



These led grows will be setup perpetual style and I have some fresh plants grown from seed that will be going into the flowering tents in the next 2 weeks along with the current flowering girls.

They are sitting in cocorok from botanicare and being fed the lucas formula and just given their first drink of kool bloom. These update pics are from the end of their first week in bloom and beginning of their second week in bloom.

Please check back as many new pics and updates will be posted and anyone interested in LED grow lights or any of the strains I am currently growing OR will soon be flowering I hope to see you checking in from time to time.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 17, 2012)

:ciao: TA, mind if I pull up a chair??


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 19, 2012)

hey ardvark :ciao: great line up of strains. green mojo on the led grow..

Aloha
Squidy


----------



## theAardvark (Oct 29, 2012)

For those of you following along here are a few video updates I put together with a TON of pictures of all the girls. I also did a video showing the 5 different led grow light panels that I am running which you might dig as well.

Flowering Week 3 Update Video
hXXp://youtu.be/MwI2tZEfBZw

Flowering Week 4 Update Video
hXXp://youtu.be/hkLJ9NbCCdQ


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 29, 2012)

no live links. u gotta change http to hxxp


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 29, 2012)

sure I'll pop a squat and watch the LED grow show...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2012)

theAardvark said:
			
		

> For those of you following along here are a few video updates I put together with a TON of pictures of all the girls. I also did a video showing the 5 different led grow light panels that I am running which you might dig as well.
> 
> Flowering Week 3 Update Video
> hXXp://youtu.be/MwI2tZEfBZw
> ...



Don't let this turn into spam.  The videos look like advertising for an LED company.  If you are producing these videos, I was disappointed in them.  I want to see the entire plants, not just 6 minutes of the tops of plants fading in and out--it just looks too much like an advertising video right now for me.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 29, 2012)

yumm spam....

I hear ppl taste like spam....lol...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2012)

What would they look like with 1500 watts of HPS.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 5, 2012)

I was under the impression that LED meant no stretch as had been claimed in another thread and am curious as to the stretch seen here. Not as tight of bud site formations I had imagined, either.

Mind you, not a horrid stretch, just kinda took me by surprise.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2012)

Take care and be safe


----------



## theAardvark (Nov 12, 2012)

These are all from seed grown, some strains have more stretch than others, others were males that then were culled. No these are not advertisements and sorry the videos are not exactly how you would like them. One thing I do suggest to those who don't like the updates, maybe grow your own and do it better to show others how it should be done...

Here are week 5 and week 6 update shots, also germination updates of Poison Genetics Casey's Cousin x Sour Diesel IBL as well as updates from the growth of the Lady Berry Kush and Kushy Haze.

hxxp://youtu.be/sUWpBvCBNmM


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 12, 2012)

i'm enjoying the updates, keep them coming. mojo for your grow


----------



## theAardvark (Nov 12, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> i'm enjoying the updates, keep them coming. mojo for your grow



Thank you for the kind words. I have done live video, picture updates and a bit of both. I normally do not run 5 flower cabs at once so it is a ton of stuff to keep sorted BUT happy to do it.

*general updates:*
I will have some aero cloner shots using my gopro, I want to get some live underwater video going because I don't think I have seen that yet and think others might find it cool as well. 

No matter what, I hope my video making skills get better. Above on one video I was stoked to make wasn't received well here apparently LOL, you can't win them all I guess. For those who haven't made videos before, doing live video is much faster a process than selecting pics and editing.

I have done live videos then people brought up not being able to see the plants clearly so then I went to still shots and now people want live videos. I will keep doing a mix of them all and hope those who like certain types will be stoked and those who don't, well I hope there is something I am doing they can at least applaud and if not then thats life :holysheep:


----------



## theAardvark (Nov 23, 2012)

We are now in week 7 of flower. Overall I am happy with the growth and I have put together a video with almost 100 pics of all the girls currently in their 7th week of flower which you can checkout here hxxp://youtu.be/MgWdD8C_RUQ




I just finished germinating Poison Genetics Casey's Cousin x Sour Diesel IBL as well as OTM, White Rhino and Cheesedog so I will be getting pics and video updates of those strains along with the current Jedi Kush, Jackpot Royale, Aardvarks Mix, Lady Berry Kush and Kushy Haze.



These 300 to 400 watt panels ( averaging on the kill a watt in the 350w range ) are doing great growing in their 2x4 cabs. Now I read above someone wanting to compare 1500 watts of hps with these panels. The issue with that is each of these panels have their own grow area and are independent of each other. I also have my quantums, have done vert stadiums and know what I can yield with hps runs. There are many ways to skin a cat and so far being able to have a ton less heat versus what I would normally have in these grow areas IS an overall benefit from my experience.

What I want to optimize towards in 2013 using leds is getting it to where I can put 8 girls in 2 gallon pots under each of these 200x3w panels and run the right strains/phenos that will get me 2 ounces per plant ( which I think is doable ) and IF eight 2 ounce plants could be grown that would be a pound using less than 400 watts or 1.7gpw 

Now if the above is possible, I would then want to figure if I ran 5 of these panels ( like I am doing now ) that would be a good 5lb run using less than 2k running watts which I do think COULD compete with 1500w to 2000 watts of hps no problem.

I however don't care about the hps versus led b.s. I have grown under hps for years and now trying something new. I love that some feel the need to get into the ford versus chevy deal even though everyones garden and grow area is unique and all results vary. I do however know that there are plenty who grow under 1k hps bulbs and still can't pull 8 zips from it yet they still feel the need to rant about how leds can't compete with a 1gpw 1k hps grow.

O well, you can't please everyone and luckily I am growing these meds for me and growing under hps used to give me crazy headaches and so far that has been removed completely and something I do find very important and once again each grower and their grow IS different.

Sending positive growers karma to all fellow growers whether you are runnin cfl, leds, hps, mh, cmh, plasma or a hybrid or mix :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2012)

I edited my post above,, because I am not a Ford versus Chevy kind of person. I will watch this with interest. I would love to grow with LEDS,,but they would not give me,, MY best bang,, for MY money.
To each his own. Your girls look nice under the pink lights. Pulling up a chair.


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 29, 2012)

'mi like the pic's you posted i did not see the video yet i will though and i also am going under an led there not as powerful as yours, dam but my plants are starting to flower i am at 1 1/2 weeks into flowering cycle and i believe what i see is a baby bud starting to form on my girls, heres a pic maybe you will agree .i can't seem too get the pic's too post


----------



## theAardvark (Dec 7, 2012)

Here are the latest grow update videos for anyone interested.

week 8 of bloom
hXXp://youtu.be/tNcWm5TWjE0

week 9 of bloom
hXXp://youtu.be/SHdibbN9PiQ

poison genetics introduction
hXXp://youtu.be/qhPg-6QZeLU

I have cut the first cycle and will get the dry grams per plant weight in the next week and then will jar/cure them but will give a smoke report from the different jackpot royales and the jedi kush's.

I already have other cycles right behind this first one including Poison Genetics Casey's Cousin x Sour Diesel IBL as well as Field Marshall Seeds Lady Berry Kush and Kushy Haze and am excited to see how they finish out under the different led panels.

As far as which panel is growing best, that will be found out once the grams per plant numbers are finalized once the girls are dry.


----------



## theAardvark (Dec 22, 2012)

And the harvest results are in for the first cycle which had the jedi kush and jackpot royale phenos running. These were all from seed which says alot as we all know the clone counterparts tend to grow faster AND yield better which leaves me excited for my 2013 grow shows and hope to get to that pound per panel that I am trying to achieve.

Here is the yield results video, in the description it has all the grams per plant results as well as the overall yields per light is posted in the vid as well as plenty of pics.

hXXp://youtu.be/NIuiy0__GEI


----------

